# Crates in Cars and Safety



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Yesterday, a good friend was t-boned and pushed across four lanes into the guard rails. She, and all 3 of her dogs, were hurt. It was a violent impact that broke the center panel of a WT Metal crate, sending one dog to Cornell and showing how great crash zones in a Subaru work. Another custom made crate is bent badly but it saved the life of the dog that was in it. The car is totaled, the crates are destroyed. The whole scenario is very bad but could have been devastating.

The moral of this story is that all of them are lucky to be alive and the only reason the dogs are is they were all in quality crates. Please, Please, Please....make sure your dogs are crated. Review the quality of your crates and make sure all crates are tied down.


----------



## Studdardpaul (Dec 31, 2019)

I have been looking to crate my dog while he is in my car. Are there any crates you recommend that are built for cars?


----------



## Nscullin (Sep 29, 2019)

Studdardpaul said:


> I have been looking to crate my dog while he is in my car. Are there any crates you recommend that are built for cars?


I like ruffland. Gunner is like the yeti of crates if you ask me. They’re well built, crash tested. But heavy. I’m currently
Waiting in my custom built aluminum to be finished.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bearshandler (Aug 29, 2019)

She should consider herself very lucky. That is one of the least protected crashes you can experience. There is no crumple zone to absorb the impact.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Studdardpaul said:


> I have been looking to crate my dog while he is in my car. Are there any crates you recommend that are built for cars?


I have the Ruff Tough crates. Variocages are crash tested. You can just search the topic in google and it comes up with several different crates that are the safest. There is a facebook page with crate set ups for all sorts of vehicles.








Dog Sport Vehicle Ideas & Set-ups (the Original) | Facebook


This group is for sharing ideas, experiences, tips & tricks and pictures for outfitting your dog sport vehicle in as safe a manner as is possible. If you don't answer the questions required for...




www.facebook.com


----------



## Kathrynil (Dec 2, 2019)

How could I make a metal crate safer without purchasing a new one?


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Kathrynil said:


> How could I make a metal crate safer without purchasing a new one?


a wire crate? You can tie it down but not much else very handily. This accident bent up a custom made metal crate and broke the center panel of a WT metal crate from the impact of the dogs so it would have destroyed a wire crate.


----------



## banzai555 (Sep 2, 2019)

I had heard good things about the Ruffland (Ruff Tuff) except for their doors. That appears to be the weak point in those. I have 1 for Willow for when she rides in the bed of my truck. It won't fit in my car, so yeah, we take our chances I guess. Hoping my next car will be big enough for the crate.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

banzai555 said:


> I had heard good things about the Ruffland (Ruff Tuff) except for their doors. That appears to be the weak point in those. I have 1 for Willow for when she rides in the bed of my truck. It won't fit in my car, so yeah, we take our chances I guess. Hoping my next car will be big enough for the crate.


Which doors? I have the composite doors but you can get steel.


----------



## Nscullin (Sep 29, 2019)

Jax08 said:


> Which doors? I have the composite doors but you can get steel.


I find the composite door plenty enough. My ruffland is my favorite crate. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## banzai555 (Sep 2, 2019)

Jax08 said:


> Which doors? I have the composite doors but you can get steel.


I have the plastic (composite??) doors. The standard ones. I think the issue is the attachment; if you were to be hit with enough force to throw the dog against the door, it likely wouldn't hold and the dog would go flying. Puny metal bars holding it in place...I didn't think a stronger option was available for Ruffland.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

banzai555 said:


> I have the plastic (composite??) doors. The standard ones. I think the issue is the attachment; if you were to be hit with enough force to throw the dog against the door, it likely wouldn't hold and the dog would go flying. Puny metal bars holding it in place...I didn't think a stronger option was available for Ruffland.


I don't feel the bar for the doors is any less, or more, than any other kennel including the vari-kennels I have. You can buy a locking mechanism to go across the door that might stabilize it better. Look at the side latch kits.


----------



## WNGD (Jan 15, 2005)

You want to be safer, don't take your dogs in cars at all. Better yet, don't YOU get in cars.


----------



## Heartandsoul (Jan 5, 2012)

I have a wire crate and It is tied down but I know that the only thing it is going to protect him from is going through through the front into the windshield. 

I’m sorry for your friend and her dogs and glad no life was lost. I hope they all recover soon.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

I have a two door Ruffland (front and back), with the side latch kit on both doors. I've known of people who had the composite door pop off in an accident so I ordered the kits at the same time. Well worth it, IMO.


----------



## NadDog24 (May 14, 2020)

Gunner crates are really nice, the only thing I don’t like about it is how heavy it is, but if it saves the dogs it’s worth it. That’s such a scary situation I’m glad it wasn’t fatal.


----------



## Pytheis (Sep 23, 2016)

What size Ruffland do people recommend? Archer is 80lbs, 26” at the withers and is currently in a 42” crate in the car. It seems like the Ruffland kennels are smaller than wire crates, which makes sense. But they’re not too small for bigger dogs?


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Pytheis said:


> What size Ruffland do people recommend? Archer is 80lbs, 26” at the withers and is currently in a 42” crate in the car. It seems like the Ruffland kennels are smaller than wire crates, which makes sense. But they’re not too small for bigger dogs?


I have Seger in an XL (25.5", 78#). He has plenty of room. Faren is 53# and is in a large Varikennel right now because I haven't bought her one yet.


----------



## Nscullin (Sep 29, 2019)

I have my female about 58-60lbs in an XL and it is way too big for her. She’ll be switched out to a large at some point. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

If you are going to order a Ruff Tough crate, this is a small business, veteran owned, and his customer service is awesome. Pretty sure I saved on shipping costs thru him as well.





404







www.carrymydog.com


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Cava is in a large, she's about 58 pounds. The Ruffland crates are plenty long, but they are narrower than the comparable Varikennels. That can be an advantage if you're able to fit two side by side, which I definitely could not do with two Varikennels.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

She has enough room in a large, but with a dog any bigger I'd go with an XL.


----------



## WNGD (Jan 15, 2005)

Bare in mind that enough room to fit is not enough room to stretch out for a few hours drive....


----------



## Nscullin (Sep 29, 2019)

WNGD said:


> Bare in mind that enough room to fit is not enough room to stretch out for a few hours drive....


You can also stop and let the dog out. More room = the dog being thrown around more in the crate in a collision. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

My handler has her Transit filled with the Ruff Land crates, about 14 last time I counted. I’m pretty sure most of the GSDs are in the larges.


----------



## Lexie’s mom (Oct 27, 2019)

Just heard from a friend who lives 5 min away that there was a car crash next to her house, the car ended in her yard. They run out to help. The 83y.o guy fell asleep driving... there was a little older doggie in the car that died in their arms a couple of minutes later... obviously no crate. So sad!


----------

